# any information on Direct Color Systems model Direct Jet 1309?



## toocon49 (May 28, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a Direct Color Systems model Direct Jet 1309. price at 11000.00.
I'm thinking that's a lot of money to do name tag and licence plate etc.and I still have to use my sublimation system for t-shirt. I cannot find anyone who knows this system so I'm here to ask you all. Who have this system and how good is it.I'll like to hear the good and the bad about it. Thanks for taking the time .
Mike


----------



## toocon49 (May 28, 2009)

Since my tread as been there for a week vew by 50 some people and no one comment, I assume that no one on this forum as any experience or know of that system.


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey, You are asking about a printer that doesnt print garments, most people here use printers that print garments, i would suggest this is the wrong section/forum.


----------



## Honest (Jul 18, 2011)

I have experienced from a DSC 1309 printer. My best advice is to run...

The company will not support it well. I have returned mine for full refund and this seems to be going to go to lawyers. Gene Musicus (VP of Tech Services) and Blair Allen the Boss and David Pitzen the salesman for them will certainaly sell it well, but unfortunately for me, their inability to support what they sold us is unacceptable.

Check out Integra's Mimaki UV digital or stick to screen. Also, Neoflex, All American Digital Print Supply - Neoflex Digital Textile & Solvent Printer, they seemed to have quality.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Mike,

DCS is the company that manufactures the Veloci-Jet - that unit is based on the 1324. You may be able to get some info from users of that unit - even though the application is not exactly the same.

Hope this helps!


----------

